# Where should the PCS of STRIKEFORCE: MORITURI go next?



## megamania (May 23, 2004)

Where should the PCs of Strikeforce:Morituri visit next?

For non-readers of this Storyhour, STRIKEFORCE: MORITURI are a team of adventurers from 5 different worlds and realities.  They must travel to different worlds / realities to retrieve artifacts that contain a mad god's life essence.  If they fail, this god can be resuurected by his followers to begin to destroy the realities that differ from core worlds.

They have ventured to a superheroish world run by an evil mega-powerful hulk type character.  They have traveled to Ravenloft where they fought an undead JAWS on steriods and now are in a "Running Man" world.

Where to next?


----------



## Look_a_Unicorn (May 24, 2004)

I think A Modern World... Megamania & the Captain have been the ignorant ones long enough, perhaps a world where Vander/Christina don't have the "common" knowledge


----------



## megamania (May 27, 2004)

huurmmmm...hoped for more responce than this. :\ 

I had hoped to do something with 20th century or even the future.  Slowly building up books and resources for that.

Thankyou Unicorn for putting in a vote.


----------



## megamania (May 29, 2004)

Good to see EN World support  

Well ....I will still continue to write the adventures of the Champions of Infiniti for the few that do read it.   sheesh :\ 


Planned adventures include Archeron and yes a "future to slightly in our future" story setting.  Also hope to do a Darksun story since that is still my favorite game setting.


----------



## megamania (May 30, 2004)

Scared Lands, Outer Planes and Modern seem to be winning thus far.  As hinted at, I have ideas for a "D20 Modern".  Scared Lands I have a hint of an idea but need to research the about 10 books I have on the campaign world to support.  Outer Planes...  hmmmm.  as it happens  ...the next place I had in mind takes place on the outer plane of... Acheron!

Anymore votes or ideas?


----------



## megamania (Jun 5, 2004)

hmmm...Caldonia gets a bunch of last minute votes.


----------

